# Blocks dried up almost completely



## Up8 (Jun 25, 2017)

I've been doing flex for about 6 months now and been able to get blocks fairly easy until the last couple of days. Maintaining 40 hours a week. 

Last 2 days had no available blocks at all, all day long. Except reserved for 2 days later. I drove down to the warehouse today to see if what could be happening around 5:30pm to try and get my usual 6pm block and only a few what I imagine flex guys there and usually at this time its pretty packed. The only people in abundance were the dudes that drive the vans, that's all! Wtf?

So I drove in and asked an employee what's up with little to no blocks lately? He says, (and wasn't exactly sure) that corporate is changing things up and trying new things. They giving all the van dudes all the work now and limiting the flex people?

Definitely not an issue of me missing blocks that get taken quickly, I know the drop times and usually maintain (Three) 3 hour blocks a day. Anyone dealing with this shit?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nope


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Up8 said:


> I've been doing flex for about 6 months now and been able to get blocks fairly easy until the last couple of days. Maintaining 40 hours a week.
> 
> Last 2 days had no available blocks at all, all day long. Except reserved for 2 days later. I drove down to the warehouse today to see if what could be happening around 5:30pm to try and get my usual 6pm block and only a few what I imagine flex guys there and usually at this time its pretty packed. The only people in abundance were the dudes that drive the vans, that's all! Wtf?
> 
> ...


 Standard operation as far as that goes. They switch things up every so often giving more blocks to white vans for certain periods then back to us flex drivers. Can last 2 weeks up to a month. Pretty much the worst part of this gig just not knowing what is going on and not much can be done about it. Have to wait it out until it switches back.


----------



## Lui (Nov 21, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Standard operation as far as that goes. They switch things up every so often giving more blocks to white vans for certain periods then back to us flex drivers. Can last 2 weeks up to a month. Pretty much the worst part of this gig just not knowing what is going on and not much can be done about it. Have to wait it out until it switches back.


Well that explains that I can only grab hot wheel blocks


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Lui said:


> Well that explains that I can only grab hot wheel blocks


Seems like the original poster is a logistics driver and you may be a prime now driver? 
As far as I know "white van drivers" don't handle any prime now deliveries so what I posted may or may not apply to your location.
Prime now "blackouts" are typically because of onboarding.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Up8 said:


> He says, (and wasn't exactly sure) that corporate is changing things up and trying new things.


They say that but it's bs. Our blocks are as plentiful as ever before.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Last weekend, I've got 9 hours on Saturday and Sunday so can't complain. Delivering in the smoldering heat really took its toll as sweat was literally dripping from my face. I'm guessing that's why blocks were so readily available since no one wanted to work in the extreme heat wave. I see the white vans too but there's always a lot of packages to deliver at my warehouse. Excluding the shifts that end at 9 pm or 8:30 pm, you're expected to be delivering for the full 3 hours or close to it. It doesn't matter if you're super-efficient and run from car to house, you're going to use up most of the delivery hours for delivery. Most of the time, you'll be getting 45-55 packages for a 3-hr block. I guess that's why the blocks are always available. It's a lot of work and the summer heat only makes it more challenging.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hot is better than rain, by a long shot. Around here the offer prices start spiking the instant Tom Skilling (TV weather guy) mentions rain anywhere in the forecast.


----------



## Up8 (Jun 25, 2017)

Yeah, logistics.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Hot is better than rain, by a long shot. Around here the offer prices start spiking the instant Tom Skilling (TV weather guy) mentions rain anywhere in the forecast.


Jestee gets it,

When it's really hot I take solace knowing I got a great workout. Nothing a shower can't fix.

Rain not only gets you wet but you now have to protect the packages too.


----------



## jerseyroots (Feb 9, 2017)

When are blocks put on app? I never see any unless it's a cancellation
I have no interest in using a Bot but it's annoying to have to keep checking


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

jerseyroots said:


> When are blocks put on app? I never see any unless it's a cancellation
> I have no interest in using a Bot but it's annoying to have to keep checking


Then you should find a different gig, other than the (very) occasional reserved block, like 1x per week, this is all about fishing.


----------



## Lui (Nov 21, 2016)

Last night I left a bot screen shotting the blocks popping up and confirmed what I was thinking. Hot wheel blocks all night long and no 2 hours until morning and afternoon. I'm in Orlando btw


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jerseyroots said:


> When are blocks put on app? I never see any unless it's a cancellation
> I have no interest in using a Bot but it's annoying to have to keep checking


Every warehouse is different. So there is no set time. Most logistics (not all) are easier to get blocks than prime now. Maybe you can switch. Most prime blocks are gone in seconds


----------



## jerseyroots (Feb 9, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Then you should find a different gig, other than the (very) occasional reserved block, like 1x per week, this is all about fishing.


ok you are right i just feel like a bot is cheating but if everyone uses them its not right? i have an iPhone tho does that leave me SoL?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

jerseyroots said:


> ok you are right i just feel like a bot is cheating but if everyone uses them its not right? i have an iPhone tho does that leave me SoL?


 You can try "switch control" on your iphone. Don't ask how to set it up, i'm an android guy but there are several threads discussing it.


----------

